# Edith's pics from Pat's party



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

For those of you who haven't yet seen them on Facebook, below are a few of the shots I took at Pat's awesome pawtay!! What a wonderful host Pat is and she had a super team of fluffs and humans to help as well. I feel very fortunate to have been invited though I'm sad that we had to leave early:-( It was nice meeting our wonderful SM friends and everyone is so beautiful both inside and out. I wish I would have taken more pics but I hope you all enjoy these:

Hunter letting his dad know that there is no need for his pretty mom Erin to place him in the pen.









Trying to take a pic of Benny and the Jett, but notice who is also ready for her close up on the right - yes, our very own little diva Callie.









Jett knows he's the ultimate hunk









Callie trying to sunbathe on a cloudy day









Jett - need I say more?









As Tammy mentioned on FB, all we needed was a red carpet









Jett made sure he got into every shot LOL









Tiny but might Ava making sure that no one was getting out of hand









Everyone say chis!









Carina's pups! I can't tell them apart in the pic, but the one in the middle sure has some moves!










More below...


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

A couple of the hosts taking power naps









Found Tink!!









He's just a tad shy ;-)









Obsessive toy disorder - yes that is Nikki holding Nanci's sweet itsy bitsy malt Baby and Nanci holding Nikki's sweet itsy bitsy chi Bebe♥









Pups and their peeps









Her name was Lola









Sprite found herself a couple of cuties to hang out with and she wanted the world to know it









Pretty SM moms and their fluffs









Tender moment









This is what Lola thinks of alcohol LOL









more below.....


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Seeing double? Nope, the little one is Bailey and the slightly bigger one is Milo - double the sweetness double the fun









Rikers









A local reporter and photographer stopped to meet the stars and their humans









Every photographer needs a break









Bailey is proud to take a pic with his beautiful mom Nida









Bailey congratulating Benny on his awesome behavior









Does it get any better than this?









The most patient and tolerant pup I've ever met - Tyler introducing his mom Sue









Debbie considers adding just one more fluff to her gang









LOL, Nida considers another fluff too









Hope you all enjoyed these pics - I know I am enjoying everyone else's pics!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Great ones, Edith! You caught some wonderful moments!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Really super pictures, you tell a great story :biggrin: thanks for posting.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awsome shots, Edith  loved them all and loved the captions ^_^

thanks for sharing!

Kat


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Love your pics!!! It made me feel like I was there with everyone! Pat is one special lady and everyone that came with their fluffs joined all the fellowship and it made it a very speical day!!!! :chili: :aktion033: :chili: :aktion033: :chili:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Edith, you are a great photographer! 
A great photographer w/great models makes for the perfect combination.
Thanks for all the time it takes to post pix & making us part of the part-y!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033: Awesome awesome pics, Edith!!! Thanks so much for posting these. I just love 'em!!! :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

EDITH ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!! You are such an awesome person. I just adore ya chica! 

You take the BEST pics and you are always beyond sweet!!!!!!!! So sorry Aolani wasn't there. Maybe next year he will be ready. If not then we will have a smaller gathering during the summer or fall for him.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Edith - fabulous shots and even more fabulous captions. Made me LOL especially Rikers and seeing double. :HistericalSmiley::chili::chili: We all missed Aolani so much but I know we'll all work on making it possible for next year. As Tammy said, we can start with some one-to-ones and then we'll do a very small get together to get Aolani over that reactive behavior. You're such a wonderful part of SM. I hope Omar's sister enjoyed herself too. She seemed to often have a fluff in her arms


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

What wonderful pictures and captions!! I loved them all:wub:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Edith, I LOVED all of your pictures...and the captions too! I'm so glad I finally got to meet you...you are so sweet! I missed seeing Aolani but hopefully will get to see him the next time we all get together


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Great pictures...it was a pleasure meeting you. I wish I would have had a chance to meet your little cutie, Aolani!


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

LOL Best captions ever!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

You are such a good photographer!!!!! I enjoyed these pictures so much!! You make it more of a behind the scenes story, love it!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Those little babies of Carina's are to die for!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Edith, also thanks for sharing your taken photos of the party! 

Love your captions, too! So nice to see all those happy people and names, Lol! :aktion033:

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh Edith you have some of the best pics!! You truly have an eye with the camera. It is one of my biggest disappointments that I didn't have more time and didn't get any time with you! I'm sure we all feel this way...too many dear friends we want to spend time with and not enough time!


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Edith,

I love your pictures and the captions were great! It was so nice to see you again, too!!

Hugs,
Debbie


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

beautiful party pics!!:aktion033:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

Edith yours where the first i saw on fb , and i just saw these , i love them , i love ur captions and ur stories , missed seeing your baby , but i really really hope that we can meet up with tyler n dolce , dolce is good w other doggies so im hoping aolani will do good w him . Let me know n we can set something up ,..

Thanks to all of you for sharing these memories w us .


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Edith - it was so nice to meet you. I'm sorry your little man wasn't quite ready for the party but perhaps next year. I wasn't so sure Hunter would be ready but he did really well (and Benny did great) so maybe it would be worth giving it a try?


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Edith you have such a good eye for photos, (and videos) I always look forward to your pics. It was nice to behind the scenes, the shy Tinky, the power naps, Abbey on a table lol, and also the news team, the puppies and 'every say Chi's" too cute! LOL.


----------

